# VA Disability Experience?



## Vlindy (2 mo ago)

I've had automitic 100% disability since diagnosed and it expires in a couple months. It's looking like I'll have no more cancer issues and think they'd consider me in remission (thankfully), so I will be rated on residuals. a thyroidectomy is 60%, but I'm not sure what else to consider. I'm getting DAV as my sponsor so that ought to help, but I just want to see if there's any experience on here. I have some voice problems, but from what I read the VA doesn't care about that till you basically cannot communicate.


----------

